# Problème wifi ipod touch 2g avec imac g5



## Orgtorefié (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes ( s) , j'aimerais savoir si il y a un tutorial sur la marche à suivre pour connecter un  ipod touch 2g en wifi avec un imac g5 qui a l'airport d'intégré  , ma freebox est relié en ethernet , car et oui je suis nouveau dans le "sans fil" 
Tutorial comprenant le paramétrage  de l'ipod et  de l'imac g5 pas à pas.
Je demande ça car bien entendu je galère pour avoir une connexion wifi sur le touch .

J'avais déjà fait des tentatives , le touch se "connectait"  au réseau de l'imac que j'avais créer  ( car je suppose qu'il faut en créer un ) , les 3 petites barres étaient visibles dans le touch mais impossibilité de connexion internet ou quasi connexion mais chargement long de la page qui se soldait par un échec de connexion.

Bien sur dans la partie "partage" des préférences , j'ai coché "partage internet " , j'ai mis "partager votre connexion depuis : aiport aux ordinateurs via : ethernet "

Bon , c'est parti , je pose toutes mes questions où cas où il n'y a pas de tutorial :

Quand je  souhaite créer un réseau , il me demande le nom , donc je le fais , puis ya le canal déroulant où j'ai le choix soit en automatique ( un chiffre est entre parenthèse )  ou en manuel et j'ai le choix d'un mot de passe ou non , je l'avais fait sans mot de passe car quand je sélectionnais "mot de passe obligatoire" , il me demandait : " le mot de passe doit comporter exactement 5 caractères ASCII  ( les lettres je suppose ?  ou 10 chiffres hexadécimaux ( c'est quoi ? chiffres habituels ? ) " tout ça en wep 40 bits , l'autre le wep 128 bits jamais tenté , j'avais tenté avec mot de passe , mais dans le mot de passe j'avais beau mettre des lettres et des chiffres ou un mélange des deux , le "ok" restait  en "gris" .

Faut-il que je reporte les réglages situé dans la fenêtre réseau à éthernet  sur le touch ? : 

état : connecté ........ ethenet actif et votre adresse ip xx.xxx.xxx.xxx

configurer : VIA DHCP ( ou un autre ? ou je touche à rien ?) 

adresse IP : "même que celle au dessus "

sous-réseau : xxx.xxx.xxx.x

routeur : xx.xxx.xxx.xxx ( chiffre quasi identique à IP sauf les 3 derniers chiffres ) 

serveur DNS : xxx.xx.xx.xxx,xxx.xx.xx.xxx

domaine de recherche : "vide" 

Ou bien faut-il je reporte les réglages situé dans la fenêtre réseau à airport ( activé )  sur le touch ? : 
 nom du réseau : " celui que je créer donc "

là j'ai rien cocher en dessous " demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux " , dois le faire ? ou inutile ? 

 et dans cette partie là , je clic sur "avancé..."  et là une fénêtre s'affiche avec plein de paramètres : 

Partie airport : 

je touche à rien je suppose ?

et en bas ya identifiant airport : xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx 

cet identifiant je dois le reporter sur le touch ? ou bien je n'en tiens pas compte  ?

Partie TCP/IP :

configurer IPV4 : utilisation de DHCP avec adresse manuelle ( je touche à rien je suppose aussi ? ) 

adresses IPV4 : xxx.xxx.xxx.xx ( utile ? ) 

sous-réseau : xxx.xxx.x.x

ect...

Partie DNS 

Là tout est vide ( normal ? ) 

car dans la partie éthernet avec  le même fenêtre ya les mêmes suites de chiffres que dans la fenêtre principale réseau----> ethernet serveur DNS .

J'espère que ne rien avoir à modifier  dans la partie réseau de l'imac que se soit en ethernet ou airport car la dernière tentative que j'avais faite c'était soldé par plus de connexion du tout  mais heureusement "time machine " m'a  permit de récupéré les données originales  modifiés.



Maintenant je passe à la partie configuration ipod touch :

une fois le réseau sélectionné j'ai plusieurs choix : 

DHCP  ou BootP ou Statique 

j'oriente mon choix sur DHCP donc ?

avec pour les deux  premiers : 

Adresse IP      xxx.xxx.xx.x     ( pas la même que l'IP de la partie imac  réseau--->ethernet ) 

Masque de ss-rés.   xxx.xxx.x.x ( même chiffre sur imac partie réseau----> airport----> TCP/IP---> sous-réseau 

Routeur "vide" ( à remplir ? ) 

DNS "vide"  ( à remplir aussi ? ) 

Dom. de recherche "vide"  ( idem )

Identifiant client "vide" ( idem ) 

et enfin en bas "renouveler le bail " ( je touche à rien là donc ? )

ah et aussi en bas  HTTP Proxy avec différents choix : 

desactivé , manuel , ou auto ( je touche à rien là je suppose ) 


J'espère que j'ai été clair et pas trop exigent !! 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Orgtorefié (16 Septembre 2008)

C'est bon j'ai eu la réponse d'un autre forum ( normal ,  autant augmenter les chances de réponses  ) que voici : 

[- éteins Airport pour partir d'une base saine
 - lance le partage Internet, "partager la liaison Ethernet avec les machines connectées via Airport", suis les instructions,
 - met ton iPod en DHCP, tout automatique, et ça doit surfer]

juste eu éteindre l'ipod après la marche à suivre puis à le redémarrer et tout marche nickel 

bye


----------



## fandipod (16 Septembre 2008)

Ok tant mieux pour toi bonne soirée


----------

